# New Gasket Time For My BGE



## jacksmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, after 7 years of smokin,' it's time for a new gasket (probably past time).  Anyway, I started today after the UFC Fight party I hosted last night where I smoked two butts, baked beans, ABTs, and made some cole slaw.  We had some good sammies!  Anyway, I thought I'd share the Qview with you.  I just did the stripping and cleaning today, as well as sanded down the wood shelves for re-finishing.  I'll hopefully finish tomorrow.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

For whatever reason, my pictures were deleted or something from photobucket.  I edited it and tried again.  Hope this works...


----------



## jd08 (Feb 18, 2010)

I would love to see a full write up on this one as I need to replace my gasket. This wouldn't be a problem if pizza and steak didn't taste so darn good.

I actually suspect the pizza is what did the damage. All that heat flowing around the stone so close to the gasket and all.

I smoked a butt last weekend for the first time since my series of pizza adventures and smoke just poured out from all around the gasket.

What gasket do you use as a replacement? The stock BGE felt one?


----------



## gofish (Feb 18, 2010)

My Eggs are still snowed in on the back deck!  As requested earlier, keep the pics of the process coming.  Everything looks super clean, you should get a great bond b/w the gasket and ceramic.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 18, 2010)

I forgot to update this thread, oops.  The finished product is below.  I used the Rutland brand gasket.  It's 5/8" wide by 84" (7 feet) long.  Fit perfectly.  

Here's how I did it:
Scrape what you can off (the old gasket) with a putty knife or straight edge, being careful not to gouge the rim (both top and bottom).
Use a pumice stone to get the remaining gasket or glue off the rim.  Don't use a wire wheel.  I understand that will smooth it out too much and keep the gasket and glue from properly adhering to the rim.
Before opening the tube of adhesive that comes with the Rutland gasket, work the tube  between your fingers to mix the contents well.
Working only a few inches at a time, apply a thin line of adhesive to the center of the bottom rim.  I used a saw blade to make like a small trowel.  Don't use too much adhesive here as you want your gasket to be pliable when finished.
Start placing the gasket onto the glued area, bunching the gasket slightly back onto itself to the proper width of the rim.  On the large BGE, the circumference is 67" (I think) and we have 84" of gasket.  Do a dry run first to make sure you know how it should look like.
Once it's all glued on and in place, trim any excess with a razor.
Cure the glue by starting a fire and closing the lid.  I did a 300 degree burn for a couple of hours and then shut her down.

The top lid rim stays bare.  The bottom is plenty thick and does a great job.  I also re-finished by shelves.

Since, I've smoked a leg of lamb, a couple chickens, and grilled a few rib eyes.  The gasket is holding up great.  It was the Rutland 95-6 (I believe).  Just be sure to get the "tape" style and not the "rope" style.  It only cost under $10.  My buddy was in the market for a new gasket the same time I did mine.  He opted to buy the "new" BGE style gasket from BGE.  I guess it's still a felt gasket, but it's reinforced with a steel strip inside or something.  It's suppossed to hold up better than the original felt.  He hasn't recieved it yet.  We plan on comparing the two as time goes on.  Any questions, please let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## jd08 (Feb 18, 2010)

Didn't I see somewhere there was an issue using the Rutland because it can deposit fiberglass particles on the food?


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 18, 2010)

I read and re-read that, but I made the decision that it's not going to do me (or anybody else) any harm.  My food doesn't touch the gasket anyway.  The information from Rutland was a "CYA" memo.  If it's okay to use as an oven gasket, it's okay to use on my egg.


----------



## jd08 (Feb 18, 2010)

I suppose you're right. Keep us updated on how it seals.


----------



## jacksmoke (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I've seared steaks at very high temp and smoked on four different occasions since the gasket replacement.  No issues at all.


----------



## gofish (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice job on the seal.  I have never heard any actual stories about the Rutland seals flaking.  The wood slats look good too!  

When I get the snow removed from my deck I hope to get some BGE qview going!


----------



## jacksmoke (Aug 19, 2010)

Update: My seal is still good and the Rutland gasket works great.  My buddy, that used the "new" BGE gasket on his X-large BGE; not so good.  He had problems with it and it ultimately failed to seal during an important cook.  He's switching to the Rutland also.  Side note: He said for the XL BGE you need to apply it to both top and bottom portions of the lid/base.  Unlike just the base for the large BGE.  It has something to do with the way the XL BGE lid hinge operates.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey can you provide a link for the gasket...That would work much better on my drum lid than the rope style I have on it now.

Thanks

SOB


----------



## jacksmoke (Aug 19, 2010)

Sure, here's the link: 
I double-checked and this is the "tape" gasket, not the "rope."  Interestingly, there are even two good reviews at the bottom of the link praising how well it worked on their BGEs.


----------

